# PA. Game Warden Killed



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

GETTYSBURG, Pa. (WHTM) - State police have arrested a suspect in the shooting death of a Pennsylvania Game Commission wildlife conservation officer in Adams County.
Christopher Johnson, 27, of Fairfield, was arrested Friday morning and taken to York Hospital for a non-life threatening hip wound he sustained during a "ferocious exchange of gunfire" with the officer, 31-year-old David Grove, authorities announced during a news conference.
Johnson's arrest followed an 11-hour manhunt following the shootout in the 300 block of Shrivers Road in Freedom Township at around 10:30 p.m. Thursday night.
Authorities said Grove, also of Fairfield, was patrolling the area when he witnessed a deer poaching incident involving a spotlight and shots fired from a pickup truck. He stopped Johnson and a passenger, then called for backup and ordered the men out of the truck, police said.
State police Commissioner Frank Pawlowski said at some point, Johnson and Grove got into a struggle and exchanged several shots. Cumberland Township police arrived about two minutes later to find that Grove had been fatally wounded and Johnson and his passenger had fled, authorities said.
Investigators said Grove had reported the license plate of the truck before the shootout, triggering an intense search that ended at a Franklin Township hunting camp known to Johnson.
Pawlowski said Johnson had "parted company" with his passenger and abandoned his truck at some point during the night. Johnson then sought help from a passing driver, who gave him a ride to the cabin, where police were waiting for him. He was taken into custody at around 9:40 a.m.
Investigators charged Johnson on first-degree murder and a long list of related charges. District Attorney Shawn Wagner said Johnson would be held in prison without bail and would face the death penalty.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Game wardens have a dangerous job. Everyone they contact is probably armed. I have great respect for them and make it a point to know our area warden. Hopefully, Johnson gets what he deserves.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ditto to that bar-d, have met many over the years and 99.9% are real decent guys.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow...my cousin and her husband live there and knew the last warden. I had not heard about this. Need to give her a call. Thank you Dave for the heads up.

One job I would and would not like to have. Guns and people in trouble do mix. I often wonder how many times close calls never make the news.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Close calls probably happen everyday and a lot of them are never known about.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Exactly, I was freinds with a warden while in High school...Bowsher high Don knows em. Anyhow John Milliron had alot of stories. Sneaking up on guys snaging walleyes out of the Maumee river was the best ones. Back in the early 70's you were aloud to fish 24/7 guys would do all kind of things to catch over thier limit of 10 walleye. He told me laying behind logs just yards behind guys. He caught a friend of mine's father running gill nets. Most every time they just gave up and said give me a the ticket or tried to lie. However he had guns pulled on him and was always able to play it down. Ended up quiting and retired out of GM hydromatic transmission shop working as a guard.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez You went to Bowsher!! HAHAHA


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

A Rebel to the end !!

Where did you go... Whitehouse Whimps ???


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a cousin who is a warden in paint rock TX and he tells me some crazy stories , he always says " guns, bullets and beer = trouble for him "


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Again....there are those who are not on the right side of fence and think they have the right to do what they do mix a little this and that and wham.

Most law officers I know are great guys and might even cut you a little slack if you are respectful.

I just feel for his family.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats half the battle for any LEO. People are always respectful until it is them or a family member who did something stupid. Then all the sudden "the man" is "picking"on them. My wife two brothers are LEO's I hear a lot of stories...People are ignorant POS a lot of the time.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

All to often.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Absolutely pointless.

"Hmm... I cant figure out if i'd rather take this $200 ticket, or take a man's life and spend the rest of my life in prison".

Call me crazy, but that thought has just never crossed my mind.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Amen Chris. Well put. If that is all there was to it....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree you have to wonder why people make the choices they do.... sometimes they are just senseless.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Have any of you ever rode with a gamewarden at night. I went with my cousin once and only once he was driving out there with just the lights from the license plate to guide us scared the #@!$ out of me. He said why you have that death grip on the oh #$%& handel. After riding with him and driving home I was going real slow had my bright lights on ,so if any of you ever get the chance go will scare the crap out of you and have you praying the whole time but what a blast it is.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Shoot that is the fun part of the job. I thought all Texans used the saying as they drive off the road into a ditch...here hold my beer and hang on


----------

